# bowtech-patriot



## JOWEL (Aug 2, 2008)

Im starting, and someone is selling me a Bowtech patriot Compund Bow??
I need your advice, is it a good bow for a starter?? Can be adjusted??
Is it in a fair price??500us, or what can I get in the 500 range??


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

You might want to post this in the general archery discussion section, not a lot of traffic in here.

Sorry, I'm not a big fan of the Bowtech label so I can't give you much info on that particular model. Seems expensive is all I can say.


----------



## Stangbeater (Nov 23, 2005)

The patriot is a great bow with a fair amount of adjustability. I have a 2004, which I paid $430 shipped when it was 2 years old. $500 might be a bit high, but depends what it comes with. There are two diff. Patriots. A single cam, which I have a dually.


----------

